# Probleme mit BLASC, Versionskonflikt ?



## Gargantor (5. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
wollte das BLASC ausprobieren, habs installiert und versucht zu starten. Ging auch alles gut, unten rechts in der Taskleiste kam dann das BLASC Icon und ich habe die Herald Daten übertragen wollen. Es erschien kurz ein UPLOAD Kästchen und zack war das BLASC weg. Dachte das wäre alles und hab auf der Page nach meinem Char gesucht bzw. nach meiner Gilde, aba man findet mich nicht ^^. Ich denke das Proggy funtzt nicht richtig bei mir und deswegen bitte ich um Hilfe. 

Hab englische WoW Version deswegen kann es ja sein das ein Versionskonflikt die Ursache ist. Hoffe bald auf Antwort euer GAR.


----------



## Kleinerzerker (5. März 2005)

Sofern ich das verstanden habe dauert es bis zu 10 Minuten im Normalfall bis dein Char auf der Blasc Seite angezeigt wird aber in Ausnahmefällen kann es auch länger dauern, so habe ich es zumindest verstanden , also einfach mal abwarten und morgen früh nochmal gucken ob dein char ugedatet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. März 2005)

Gargantor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> wollte das BLASC ausprobieren, habs installiert und versucht zu starten. Ging auch alles gut, unten rechts in der Taskleiste kam dann das BLASC Icon und ich habe die Herald Daten übertragen wollen. Es erschien kurz ein UPLOAD Kästchen und zack war das BLASC weg. Dachte das wäre alles und hab auf der Page nach meinem Char gesucht bzw. nach meiner Gilde, aba man findet mich nicht ^^. Ich denke das Proggy funtzt nicht richtig bei mir und deswegen bitte ich um Hilfe.
> 
> Hab englische WoW Version deswegen kann es ja sein das ein Versionskonflikt die Ursache ist. Hoffe bald auf Antwort euer GAR.
> [post="82328"][/post]​




Es kann bis zu 10 Minuten dauern bis du im Herold steht..

»Gargantor«


----------



## New-Bee (5. März 2005)

Ja also bei mir is das gleiche Problem!!

Ich bin auf Zuluhed und heiße dort Farador....


----------



## Nebelschleicher (5. März 2005)

New-Bee schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also bei mir is das gleiche Problem!!
> 
> Ich bin auf Zuluhed und heiße dort Farador....
> [post="82374"][/post]​


Ja also dann gilt für dich ja auch die gleiche Antwort...

Siehe 1 Posting über deinem.


----------



## New-Bee (5. März 2005)

mmhhh ja ich warte aber nun seit einer stunde...


----------



## New-Bee (6. März 2005)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen???

Es funktioniert wirklich nicht!!


----------



## Crowley (6. März 2005)

New-Bee schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn niemand helfen???
> 
> Es funktioniert wirklich nicht!!
> [post="82425"][/post]​


Wird beim Einloggen angezeigt, dass der BLASC Profiler geladen wurde?
Wenn nicht (und du Cosmos benutzt) klick mal im Charakter-Auswahl-Bildschirm auf AddOns und überprüf mal, ob BLASCProfiler aus irgendeinwm Grund deaktiviert ist.


----------



## New-Bee (6. März 2005)

also cosmos benutze ich net un bei addons (beim charackterauswahl) habe ich den hacken  weggemacht!

und wie meinst du beim einloggen??


----------

